# I think, a good deal



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

I am _considering_ buying a couple to build up matchy-matchy bikes for B-girl and I.

Nekkid Single-Speed Road Bike Frame - All Bikes and Frames Clearanced Priced


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Me too.....I love it when Nashar has a sale/clearance...


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

the weird thing is that nashbar calls that frame a nekkid ss & it is alu...
but their various nekkid complete builds, which i sometimes recommend to my more budget-conscious riding buddies who are interested in getting a ss/fg since they are only $200-300 & if you are patient you can always catch one of their discount coupons, are all chromo?
hmmm...


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

nashbar has the chrome steel fork, looks pretty decent..

any other recommendations on a well priced fork? maybe with color offerings?


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

It's on.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

help me find a chrome fork, please.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

JohnHenry said:


> help me find a chrome fork, please.


1 1/8 or 1?

Either way

BikeIsland.com


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> 1 1/8 or 1?
> 
> Either way
> 
> BikeIsland.com


1 1/8 inch


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> 1 1/8 or 1?
> 
> Either way
> 
> BikeIsland.com


no 1 1/8 chrome forks..


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

JohnHenry said:


> no 1 1/8 chrome forks..


I can't vouch for this company but this is one hell of a deal and they have a toll free number

Origin8_Track Fork 1-1/8" Threadless Chrome - CycleChoice.com

Origin8 is decent stuff.. it is drilled


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> I can't vouch for this company but this is one hell of a deal and they have a toll free number
> 
> Origin8_Track Fork 1-1/8" Threadless Chrome - CycleChoice.com
> 
> Origin8 is decent stuff.. it is drilled


I can vouch for these guys...great service same price and they have 1 1/8

Origin8 Track Fork 1" Threaded Chrome - City Grounds - citygrounds.com


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> I can vouch for these guys...great service same price and they have 1 1/8
> 
> Origin8 Track Fork 1" Threaded Chrome - City Grounds - citygrounds.com


you're beautiful. thanks, dave!


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

AS you may or may not have guessed; this bike is going to gleem


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

JohnHenry said:


> AS you may or may not have guessed; this bike is going to gleem


I like this .........and as for the assistance, I'm between projects right now so I can live vicariously through you.....I can't wait to see them


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> I like this .........and as for the assistance, I'm between projects right now so I can live vicariously through you.....I can't wait to see them


Frame, fork, and pedals ordered, it will take a bit to source the rest.

btw, this is going to be a flatbar (jerk!), platform pedal patroller.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

That Origin 8 fork looks pretty cool. I was just looking at the nashbar frame the other day. Great deal but I don't really need it.


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

I hope those top tube measurements are off. 56.5 tt on a 60? wtf?


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

unclefuzzy_ss said:


> I hope those top tube measurements are off. 56.5 tt on a 60? wtf?


i'll let you know.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

*resurrecting the thread*

So. the TT measurements are accurate. Buy a longer stem or a seatpost with setback. I am 6'2" and the 60 works for me with a 120 stem. But I need a 130, really. 

Nashbar has the frame on sell, again. :thumbsup: But they are now $70 through tomorrow with free shipping. :thumbsup: Oversize still applies, the frame is worth it for $89/shipping included.

I built mine up into the flatbar, townie configuration. the ride is pretty darn good. 

Truthfully, i love it. it's fun to ride and i am not worried about anything happening to it, really. 

I'll post a pic when I can. 

I actually ordered another today to build up as a commuter. 

If anyone is one the fence about a SS/Fixie, recommended (little capital investment).


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

m_s said:


> That Origin 8 fork looks pretty cool. I was just looking at the nashbar frame the other day. Great deal but I don't really need it.


Word of caution on the Origin 8 fork: the bore hole for the front brake is too small for the nut. I have to drill mine out.


----------



## monsterman (Oct 8, 2011)

Those pedals are awesome.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

here are a few snaps of my flatbar build.

I havent decided on everything for the new frame build, yet. Luckily, I only need bar, stem, seatpost, and collar.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Very nice...how's it ride?


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> Very nice...how's it ride?


Thanks. It is a load of fun to ride (whether tooling around or pulling the Burley trailer).

Critically, the front end is a little unstable (not quite ill-mannered) when it comes to rough patches in the road. I am fairly positive the seat tube/top tube measurements dictate that handling. The trade off: it moves nicely in, through and around downtown traffic.

I suppose the ride might tame a little with 25's or 28's...but I like the Conti 700x24 Grand Prix, anyway.
It doesnt feel horribly stiff, just a solid little frame.

Overall, I am very pleased. :thumbsup:


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

@JohnHenry...cool!

i need a "spare" bike to keep around the house for visitors & gave serious consideration to picking one of those up when they were so low-priced last week (gd nashbar has them back up @$100 now :rolleyes5. when i looked into it deeper...the only real knock on that frame was that the paint job could be lacking.

may i be so bold as to inquire how is the finish on yours?


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

markaitch said:


> @JohnHenry...cool!
> 
> i need a "spare" bike to keep around the house for visitors & gave serious consideration to picking one of those up when they were so low-priced last week (gd nashbar has them back up @$100 now :rolleyes5. when i looked into it deeper...the only real knock on that frame was that the paint job could be lacking.
> 
> may i be so bold as to inquire how is the finish on yours?


I got one of the frames recently; the "paint" really looks more like a primer to me. Not completely even, matte finish, etc. I'm going to use the Dave Hickey Rattlecan (c) painting method on it.

My goal was to use some of the spare bike parts I've got filling up bins and drawers everywhere; looks like the only $ spent will be the frame, a freewheel and headset.


----------



## draley (Oct 8, 2011)

@JohnHenry, nice build! I'm looking to build my first SS and really like your flat bar build. I am going to look at the nekkid frame, I saw it the other day and it looked like a good deal, I'm trying to keep my build under $250-$300 if possible, not sure if it is, or not since I'm not sure exactly what I'm going to be needing yet.

Will that frame fit a little wider tires? This will be more of an urban/bike path bike so I'd rather have a little beefier tires on it.

Also I'm interested in knowing how the finish is also. I will probably be repainting mine to be all flat black, or white and will probably use a rattle can to do so (gasp) I know, I know lol I had read somewhere that the finish that comes on it is more of a primer type finish to begin with, but I will still probably rough it up some and prime it first I'd imagine.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

draley said:


> @JohnHenry, nice build! I'm looking to build my first SS and really like your flat bar build. I am going to look at the nekkid frame, I saw it the other day and it looked like a good deal, I'm trying to keep my build under $250-$300 if possible, not sure if it is, or not since I'm not sure exactly what I'm going to be needing yet.
> 
> Will that frame fit a little wider tires? This will be more of an urban/bike path bike so I'd rather have a little beefier tires on it.
> 
> ...


Indeed, the finish is kind of a black/blue primer. It isnt the prettiest, but it works. Personally, I dont care what it looks like for the price. As pointed out above, a rattle can of paint will cover it easily.

I would need to measure but it looks like it might take 28's. Nahbar might be able to tell you definitively.

it is possible to keep the build under 300$, just shop around. There are some real inexpensive components out there. Google/BING/Ebay are your friends. Eighth Inch and Origin 8 are well priced SS/fixed components.

You can pick up a pair of Eighth Inch wheels, shipped for about 115$ on ebay (including tires, tubes, rims trips and cog). Eighth Inch cranks can be picked up for about 50$, shipped, also.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

markaitch said:


> @JohnHenry...cool!
> 
> i need a "spare" bike to keep around the house for visitors & gave serious consideration to picking one of those up when they were so low-priced last week (gd nashbar has them back up @$100 now :rolleyes5. when i looked into it deeper...the only real knock on that frame was that the paint job could be lacking.
> 
> may i be so bold as to inquire how is the finish on yours?


It's basically a primer finish. Don't expect anything resembling a nice paint job. It isnt horrible but it isnt perfect.

Like JustTooBig says, a rattle can will give you any color your heart desires.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

JustTooBig said:


> My goal was to use some of the spare bike parts I've got filling up bins and drawers everywhere; looks like the only $ spent will be the frame, a freewheel and headset.


nice:thumbsup:

post up a pic when done.


----------



## draley (Oct 8, 2011)

Well I pulled the trigger on buying a SS, but went with a 29er MTB SS. It will be more versatile for me and I might add an inexpensive SS road bike later on. The one I ordered is a Gravity 29er from bikesdirect, I know it's a budget bike and looked down upon by some, but I am not the kind of person that cares what the stickers on it say and I've read some good reviews on it. I've had $2500+ road bikes before and higher end MTB's, but for the riding I do now I think that the one I ordered will be more than adequate. Now if it'd just hurry up and get here lol.


----------



## James6b (Aug 22, 2011)

How's the fork? I have this frame waiting to be played with and am deciding on the misc. parts. I love the chrome look but want some comfort, i.e. carbon. Decisions.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

James6b said:


> How's the fork? I have this frame waiting to be played with and am deciding on the misc. parts. I love the chrome look but want some comfort, i.e. carbon. Decisions.


The fork works fine.

This build is my townie. With that said, the fork does it's job perfectly. The bike overall is comfortable (being upright).


----------



## James6b (Aug 22, 2011)

Is that a devoted track type hub? I was hoping to use a spare wheelset I had from my regular road bike but the stays are to narrow.


----------

